# Curveball



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

I suppose I knew those in power wouldn't let AMLO just walk his way into Los Pinos.

Interesting news about the tribunal now allowing El Bronco on the ballot.

Seems like a tactic to ensure PAN victory in northern states where AMLO was making a stronger push than in the past. Of course now they can either really rig the election and claim AMLO couldn't carry the north due to Bronco getting some of his potential voters and just claim Anaya won, or they can really convince the vaqueros up here to actually vote for Bronco because "he's one of them" and then Anaya will really win. 

I once said on here I'd leave politics alone but I'm feeling fired up today.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

It's always rigged in Mexico, and they don't even try to be subtle about it. 
I don't really follow anymore, the system is too obviously corrupt, at all levels of administration.

Plus, I tire of the endless ad-hominem attacks between candidates. 

I like that AMLO at least has a platform, a stance...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

What is amazing here at the local level how politicians switch parties and go to parties where they think they will win..Here several of the infamous politicians have now joined AMLO and many people are really pissed off that Morena was hijacked by Verde oportunists..


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

citlali said:


> What is amazing here at the local level how politicians switch parties and go to parties where they think they will win..Here several of the infamous politicians have now joined AMLO and many people are really pissed off that Morena was hijacked by Verde oportunists..


All the parties are stupid, they don't even have a platform.

"We're fighting against crime!"

"We're fighting against poverty!"

"We're the color teal!"

Whenever I see them doing their campaigns, or bothering awesome classic rock songs to make into campaign slogans, my blood boils.

I do believe we need bureaucrats and representatives, but good lord, I don't understand why Mexico has what it has.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

politics ttracts slimeballs all over the world but they take the cake here..


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh ya politicians are all slime everywhere but here they really are something special. I think AMLO this year is the only time I've heard a real platform, even if not all possible (like the college for everyone thing, I think that's a space/# of professors issue) at least it's more then
"vamos a acabar con el hambre!" 

Anyone actually think if he wins they'll give it to him?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It sure is going to be interesting, someone from the press told me he learned a lesson from the last elections and that he will have representatives in every single voting place (casilla)... We will see...


----------

